# Colocacion de 2 parlantes mas



## ragonos (Dic 27, 2010)

Hola a todos tengo desde hace bastante un equipo Technics  SC-CH515, el equipo originalmente viene con 2 parlantes, la compactera, el ampli, la casetera y el ecualizador todo por separado es una cosa rara. Pero ese no es el tema yo quiero de hace bastante agregarle 2 paralntes mas, el tema es que no se mucho de este tema. Asi que ahora es cuando ustedes me van a ayudar y me van a decir que me recomiendan...
¿se pueden poner 2 parlantes mas?
¿que me recomiendan comprar para armar los parlantes?

Les dejo las especificaciones tecnicas que vienen en el manual




Un saludo a todos!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 27, 2010)

ragonos dijo:


> Pero ese no es el tema yo quiero de hace bastante agregarle 2 paralntes mas, *el tema es que no se mucho de este tema*. Asi que ahora es cuando ustedes me van a ayudar y me van a decir que me recomiendan...
> ¿se pueden poner 2 parlantes mas?


De poder....se puede, pero la única forma es *conectándolos en serie uno y uno con el otro baffle de cada canal*. Los problemas son:


Vas a perder la mitad o más de la potencia actual.
Te va a ser difícil conseguir parlante similares a los que tenés actualmente y los baffles nuevos no van a sonar igual.
Si no tenés idea del tema, mejor no metás mano ahí, por que un error y PUFFFFF!! una etapa de salida.
---


----------



## ragonos (Dic 27, 2010)

Gracias, ahorro un poco y me compro los super estereos Sony Genezi!! Un abrazo

Tema Cerrado! Gracias de nuevo


----------



## pandacba (Dic 27, 2010)

Es un Technics y 60+60W nada mal para el hogar, una lásitma......


----------



## Dano (Dic 27, 2010)

ragonos dijo:


> Gracias, ahorro un poco y me compro los super estereos Sony Genezi!! Un abrazo
> 
> Tema Cerrado! Gracias de nuevo



Esos equipos son mas malos que una radio AM , mienten mucho los números.


----------

